# Whats your Zen activity? #doyouevenzenbro



## blujeenz (23/2/16)

Unhooking the _everyday active mind _is key to allowing the creative process to occur.
Its also a laid back way to chill, but it requires that one occupies the hands and the "_busy_" mind with an activity, at least for those of us not well versed in the oriental meditation arts.
The diy crowd will have experienced it as a pleasant "zoning out" when engaged with an activity that requires mindfulness as well, like using a lathe or dismantling an engine.

On that note, I have discovered that lurking in Windows 7 is a pretty good subsitute/alternative for getting dirty in the garage... MS FreeCell.
A game is considered a win if completed in 10min, in the beginning I had a few tricky 25min ones and yes I do use Ctrl + Z to undo any Cul-De-Sac's, but largely Im down to under 2m per game, with sometimes 9 or 12 games completed in a day.
Its not about a high score, but so far I have a winning streak of 5040 games in a row since 2013, in order to complete a tricky game you will need to unhinge that everyday mind and let intuition guide you, she whispers softly. 





Sooo, whats in it for you, well as humans we look for patterns in everything around us, being mindful is also a way of avoiding danger in traffic and life in general and FreeCell hones that latent ability.
In the beginning, being a causual observer of my own mind, I found that I was searching for patterns, even on a walk to the shop for milk and bread.
I suspect this has become an automatic subconcious process due to my habitual FreeCell game play and in case you werent aware, this is a good thing, think of it as a personal "pattern recognition" software upgrade.

I bumped into a pattern recognition quiz at Higherperspectives and decided to give it a go, now it might just be one of those quackery quiz's traditionally found in womens magazines, but I figure it could be a measure of sorts, even a crooked walking stick is better than no stick at all.



Nice to know Im in the 4% of the population that ace's patterns.
How good was I before? 
I dont know, it's possible I always was an adept... maybe you can trial a before and after for the rest of us.
I have a nagging suspicion that the pattern recognition ability is dormant in all of us that live in an urban environment, but that like any ability, will become much sharper with regular exercise.
FreeCell... who'd have thought.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

Your mind detects patterns better than 96% of the population





Only 4% of the human population can get the same result as you did! 
You have a truly unique mind that can spot even the slightest difference and calculate all the different possibilities. 
On top of that, you're very patient when you need to be and that gives you the peace of mind to actually concentrate and reach the right conclusion instead of giving up like 40% of the population.

See its not just you


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

I got the same result... Think it may be bugged!


----------



## blujeenz (23/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Your mind detects patterns better than 96% of the population
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Wyvern I figured most women would be 4%'ers. 



Stosta said:


> I got the same result... Think it may be bugged!



@Stosta Im hoping its not bugged, but it wasnt pivotal to my theory.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Wyvern I figured most women would be 4%'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> @Stosta Im hoping its not bugged, but it wasnt pivotal to my theory.



We also need to consider what their sample population is. Does it include children and people that don't have access to PCs?

I remember when I was 7 I took an IQ test, the result came back saying that I was in the top 0.2% of the country. My dad told me, "Well only 0.2% of the population have their parents shelling out for a private school, so I should bloody well hope you in that group!". It changed my perpective on tests forever! 

EDIT - But I whole-heartedly agree that this sort of thing is linked to PC use, maybe not specifically Freecell, but it certainly would help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/2/16)

Also got top 4% - its relatively easy and not a true test. but the test itself does deliver results based on your answers - i went and did it again, and purposefully answered incorrectly and i got a different score.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

@Stosta and @PeterHarris ... Stuffing up people's zen since 2016!

My Zen is achieved through a little game called Torchlight 2. It stopped being a challenge a very long time ago, and I just play it over and over and over...

I always told my friend that my ideal job would be a room of infinite filing, just so I could spend my life figuring out the perfect way of doing ONE thing. That makes me feel zen!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> @Stosta and @PeterHarris ... Stuffing up people's zen since 2016!
> 
> My Zen is achieved through a little game called Torchlight 2. It stopped being a challenge a very long time ago, and I just play it over and over and over...
> 
> I always told my friend that my ideal job would be a room of infinite filing, just so I could spend my life figuring out the perfect way of doing ONE thing. That makes me feel zen!


That is why I still play D3- its repetitive and mindless but its good fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (23/2/16)

Nuff Said!

Besides for emulating old school games... my Zen activity involves a Rizla... to make origami... lol just jokes. My real Zen activity is watching Vines on youtube; simple random nonsense that do not conform to normal life structure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 46492
> 
> 
> Nuff Said!
> ...


This game!!!! You know how many hours I lost to this as a kid! Thanks for the throwback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> This game!!!! You know how many hours I lost to this as a kid! Thanks for the throwback!



I know right. The all too familiar celebrations when you would reach a new high score... walking around like you just ended Apartheid all on your own. The simple days.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Cespian said:


> I know right. The all too familiar celebrations when you would reach a new high score... walking around like you just ended Apartheid all on your own. The simple days.


I walk around like that all day, drives my wife nuts!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

http://agar.io/


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

i love watching workout vids - build killer abs in 3 days by doing 5000 crunches a day, then I watch some dude do 5000 crunches that kinda stuff. I'm big into my exercise now. I'm old and need to loose my boep cause my wife is just getting hotter and hotter and i'm getting fatter and fatter. So watching the vids is my exercise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

